# Cups - I need a pair of nice cups



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Before DavidS gets too excited I do mean drinking cups









My wife and I drink lattes mostly and we currently use some 10oz mugs. I am looking for something very similar, not too cheap, but not too expensive either - I do need to get the purchase order approved









I want something white, classy, solid looking, that visitors will be impressed with. I suppose that means I will need at least 2 pairs!

I have combed through many of the online retailers and struggled to find what I want. Anything that looks great is far too expensive. If the cups have some sort of pedigree then all the better.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I use mugs very similar to this - though I did buy 24 due to being a dishwasher lazy boy, for me mugs must be white, preferably that shape and have a decent handle. Mine came from Matalan in a sale fro 50p each.

https://www.buycatering.com/mugs-centre-d1247.html

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Give us a bit more info on your requirements, shape, china, earthen ware, colour, will have a look around the local factory shops for you. Btw I live in the potteries so can occasionally pick up a bargain

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered ACF Cups?

Tulip and traditional shape avable and nice to drink from. They retain their heat well too which is an essential quality. Hard wearing (used in many good independent cafes)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I quite like these from coffeecups but the P&P is a bit high on top of the cups and saucers:










Or are they pretty good value?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Have you considered ACF Cups?
> 
> Tulip and traditional shape avable and nice to drink from. They retain their heat well too which is an essential quality. Hard wearing (used in many good independent cafes)


I was hoping to buy for around £20. CoffeeHit have them for £31 including P&P. But if they are good enough...


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Have a browse on here very durable and just down the road

http://www.dudson.co.uk/

btw ignore the prices

Gaz


----------



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

Have you tried having a look in the nisbetts catalogue ?

Keep an eye on the p+p but you should be able to get quite a few for your budget, plenty of spares !


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I work for Nisbets so if you all need anything from there I can sort out free P & P also discount


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Some interesting options there. I am thinking...


----------



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

Cool,

I am ok , just done a nisbetts order a couple of months ago. But I will deffo run it by you first , if that's ok.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Look on Coffeehit at the ACF section. I would highly recommend their cups. They retain the heat really well and look great on top of the machine.

Failing that there always good old Costa..... !!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Failing that there always good old Costa..... !!!












My wife plans on enjoying the delights of HobbyCraft this morning so I will be spending some time in Costa once I get bored.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BanishInstant said:


> My wife plans on enjoying the delights of HobbyCraft this morning so I will be spending some time in Costa once I get bored.


Luckily there is a Currys and a PC World either side of the Hobbycraft my wife likes to drag me along to, so I usually spend a wee while playing with gadgets whilst she stocks up on craft supplies


----------

